# Music Videos, Revolutionary Songs Thread



## deprave (Jul 23, 2011)

I am going to post here some of my collection of songs that are about the human spirit of revolution and freedom. Fighting against the man, for the people, one love.. Please Join me and share your revolution songs...

[video=youtube;0J2QdDbelmY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY&ob=av2e[/video]




[video=youtube;M2qoWy70KwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2qoWy70KwY[/video]



[video=youtube;4CP88CAzpTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CP88CAzpTY[/video]

[video=youtube;zdlkJUU4HtU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdlkJUU4HtU&ob=av2e[/video]

[video=youtube;Ekd5L3a1s68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ekd5L3a1s68[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;-xvmlNJH4fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xvmlNJH4fU[/video]


[video=youtube;s3_hDAEHLyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3_hDAEHLyo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## deprave (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;NCfVFxRsKQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCfVFxRsKQc[/video]

[video=youtube;QALa1G57yh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QALa1G57yh4[/video]


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Every one of their songs are about this topic. One of the most amazing bands.*
[youtube]ns4EA4OJt18[/youtube]
LYRICS:
Begin to light we must ignite the creed to fight begin our night
Wake up the dreamers we demand the need of rights
In the dead of night a hero sets his sights to warn of destruction
A call of arms begins the motion
There is no good bye no second glances
For in the midst
We, We see a glimpse
Of mass oppression coming to take our lives
They can't take our fight
We're living free of monarchy
Brothers take hands
Its our time to give this nation its only chance
Not one step back
A true man will take a stand
Liberty rings
Echoing through the streets the beginning of everything
Take pride for this is the picture we must live by or die, Or die
[They're coming, They're coming]
Begin to light we must ignite we creed to fight begin our night
Wake up the dreamers we demand the need of rights
How can we sleep at night ?
Knowing that were hidden by our lack of emotion
Just stoic disposition what robotic guise
Simply take time to remember our forefathers plight
How could we make light of such a momentous fight ?
Could we ever make ourselves right ?
Don't stand for another moment wasted.
Don't stand for another moment wasted.


----------



## deprave (Jul 23, 2011)

This is a song Dylan Reynolds wrote inspired by my blog at freedomftw.net:

[video]http://freedomftw.net/2011/07/dylan-reynolds-song-inspired-freedomftw/[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 23, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/music/448289-political.html

similar thread.. imma throw up some shit in a bit. gotta go make sure my emergency revolution kit is ready hahhhalol


We need an Evolution anyways, fuck Revolution. we need to learn from mistakes that are inherently built into this capitalist system.

A literal revolution is just coming back to where you were before.. governments love revolutions for that reason. As if impeaching/overthrowing a leader replacing him w/ someone else is a true revolt of the people. Get rid of that one guy and replace him and everyone stops caring.. E.G. Bush -> Obama


----------



## deprave (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;63yLEXQAKJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63yLEXQAKJQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## sk'mo (Jul 23, 2011)

Saul Williams feat. Zack de la Rocha - Act III Scene 2
[video=youtube;FgFwHd7lr4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgFwHd7lr4g[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jul 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;HLUX0y4EptA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLUX0y4EptA[/video]


----------



## jokerzkorner (Jul 25, 2011)

[video=youtube;X-ScoMH_u1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-ScoMH_u1U[/video]


----------



## sk'mo (Jul 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;lCnVpmaePAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCnVpmaePAE[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Jul 28, 2011)

Smoke.A.Blunt.And.Chill
[video=youtube;pU13xgSOH4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pU13xgSOH4w[/video]


----------



## southerngold (Jul 30, 2011)

fearless/you'll never walk alone - pink

[video]http://youtu.be/DB6a_VOBzSU[/video]


----------



## neosapien (Jul 30, 2011)

420God said:


> [video=youtube;HLUX0y4EptA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLUX0y4EptA[/video]


Goddammit, I can't get this out of my head now!! Good tune god.


----------



## redivider (Aug 4, 2011)

[youtube]PivWY9wn5ps[/youtube]

chaaaannnngeeeeee lol


----------



## The Ruiner (Aug 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;Ls5fgD2_bF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ls5fgD2_bF8[/video]


----------



## 420God (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;GYsRbQpT1uY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYsRbQpT1uY[/video]


----------

